# modifier 58 or part of global



## heathermc (Sep 15, 2008)

We have a medicare patient that we did an i&d (19020) on the breast on 06102008.  The patient came to the office on 07182008 and the physician performed a limited debridement on the wound (11040).  Should this be considered part of the global period (90 days) or would a modifier 58 be appropriate for this date of service?

Thanks in advance,
Heather


----------



## mbort (Sep 16, 2008)

Since it is not normal for a patient to have a limited debridement after surgery you should be able to capture it with the 78 modifier or possibly the 58but this will depend on the diagnosis that the doc gives for the limited debridement.


----------

